#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Βεβαίωση σε διαμέρισμα προ 1955 για μεταβίβαση

## nickalex

Καλημέρα!!
Δεν έχω βρει κάτι παρόμοιο γι' αυτό και η νέα ανάρτηση. Αν υπάρχει με συγχωρείτε...
Λοιπόν... 
Πρέπει να βγει βεβαίωση Ν.4178/13 για διαμέρισμα κατασκευής προ 1955 (συγκεκριμένα η πολυκατοικία είναι του '30 στο κέντρο της Αθήνας) για να γίνει μεταβίβαση. 
Ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν έχει τίποτε άλλο στα χέρια του, παραμόνο ένα συμβόλαιο (του 2003) που περιγράφει το διαμέρισμα. 
Πως είναι δυνατόν να καταλάβω αν έχουν γίνει αυθαίρετες κατασκευές στο διαμέρισμα μετά 1955??? 
Από αεροφωτογραφία δεν παίζει διότι το διαμέρισμα είναι στον Α όροφο και η πολυκατοικία έχει 5 ορόφους.... 
Χοντράδες όπως κλεισμένους εξώστες ή φωταγωγούς δεν φαίνεται να έχει, αλλά και πάλι δεν έχω καθόλου σχέδια στα χέρια μου...
Τι κάνουμε?

----------


## Xάρης

Η Εγκύκλιος 4/2013 γράφει:
"Κτήριο που υφίσταται προ της 30.11.1955, ημερομηνίας ισχύος του από 09.08.1955 βασιλικού διατάγματος είναι νομίμως υφιστάμενο κατά τα οριζόμενα στην §1δ του άρθρου 23 του Ν.4067/2012. *Ο χρόνος ανέγερσής του συνήθως τεκμαίρεται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής του* και δεν απαιτείται η υποβολή σχετικών αποδεικτικών στοιχείων, προκειμένου να υπαχθούν στο Ν.4178/2013 μεταγενέστερες αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή αυθαίρετες αλλαγές χρήσης που δεν εμπίπτουν στις εξαιρέσεις της παρούσας παραγράφου."

Απαράδεκτο κατά τη γνώμη μου αλλά σε καλύπτει.
Γράφεις μια τεχνική έκθεση όπου θα αποφαίνεται ότι από τον τρόπο κατασκευής του κτηρίου και ό,τι άλλο στοιχείο έχεις προκύπτει ότι είναι προ του 1955.

----------

nickalex

----------


## nickalex

Χάρη ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. 
Υπάρχει πρότυπο τέτοιας τεχνικής έκθεσης? Και κατι τελευταίο: στην υποβολή της βεβαίωσης τσεκάρω την 2η επιλογη? (εξαιρέσεις της παρ. 2 του άρθου 1 του Ν.4178/13)

----------


## Xάρης

Τα προ του 1955 εντάσσονται ακριβώς στις εξαιρέσεις του άρθρου 1, §2. (περίπτωση §2α)

Κανόνες στις Τεχνικές Εκθέσεις παρόμοιου είδους:
1. Δεν γράφουμε περισσότερα απ' όσα απαιτούνται.
2. Δεν είμαστε απόλυτοι, χρησιμοποιούμε την ελληνική γλώσσα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να αφήνουμε περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης και κάλυψης του κώλου μας.
Π.χ. άλλο να γράψεις "_από τον τρόπο κατασκευής... τεκμαίρεται/αποδεικνύεται/προκύπτει ότι..._" κι άλλο "_από τον τρόπο κατασκευής... φαίνεται ότι..._".

----------


## nickalex

Πάρα πολύ σωστά... Του κώλου μας...  :Γέλιο: 
Χαιρετώ κι ευχαριστώ ξανά.

----------


## spapant

Καλησπέρα συναδελφοι προκειται για τα εξης δεδομενα:
1. Η  πολυκατοικια κατασκευαστηκε με τρεις αδειες , η αρχικη ειναι του 1931  (ισογειο +2 οροφοι) , μετα εγινε προσθηκη για 3ο υπερ το ισογειο το 1955  , και αργοτερα προσθηκη 4ου,5ου και Α εσοχης το 1964.
2. Στα σχεδια  φαινεται οτι για τα καταστηματα του ισογειου προβλεποπταν παταρι  (μεσοπατωμα) το οποιο ομως απο την κατασκευη του φαινεται  οτι εγινε  ανεξαρτητος οροφος μεσοπατωματος με διαμερισματα κατοικιων και για ενα  απ αυτα μου ζητηθηκε βεβαιωση για συμβολαιο.
Απο την τομη που εχω δεν  προκυπτει αν εκλεισαν και οι τρυπες γιατι η μοναδικη τομη <κοβει>  την πλακα του παταριου , παντως το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι κλειστηκαν.
Κατοψη παταριου-μεσοπατωματος δεν υπάρχει, προφανως ομως εχουμε και παραβαση διαμερισματωσης.
3.  Στην οικοδομη δεν εγινε διανομη προ πασης ανεγερσης ουτε υπαρχει  συσταση οριζοντιου ιδιοκτησιας , εγινε ομως το εξης : η οικοδομη  χτιστηκε απο ιδιωτη ο οποιος καθε φορα που πουλουσε ενα διαμερισμα του  εδινε και απο καποιο ποσοστο επι του οικοπεδου , αυτο το διαμερισμα  ειναι το τελευταιο που του απομεινε , δεν εχει καθορισμενο ποσοστο ,απλα  εμειναν 500/1000 τα οποια ειναι ακαθοριστα για το διαμερισμα και τον  αερα.
Η συμβολαιογραφος θελει να δωσει ποσοστο στο διαμερισμα και μετα να πουληθει.
4.  Επισης υπαρχει και ακομη ενα προβλημα , στο τοπογραφικο της αρχικης  αδειας δειχνει ενα μεγαλο οικοπεδο 397,29 τ.μ.  ενω η τελευταια προσθηκη  του 1964  δειχνει το οικοπεδο σε δυο τμηματα , ενα Ε1 = 229,08 (που  κατασκευαστηκε η προσθηκη καθ υψος του 64) και πουληθηκε ολο το τμημα  της οικοδομης που <παταει > στα 229,08 τ.μ. και ενα που απομεινε  στο τμημα της οικοδομης που μας ενδιαφερει εμβαδου Ε2 = 168,231 τ.μ.  συμφωνα με την αδεια (και Ε2 = 189,5 κατα τιτλο) το οποιο ομως δεν ειναι  αρτιο γιατι εχει αρτιοτητα η περιοχη 200 τ.μ.
 5. Στο κτηματολογιο δηλωθηκαν δυο ξεχωριστα οικοπεδα.

Θελω  να ρωτησω αν μπορω να δωσω βεβαιωση 4178/2013 σαν προ του 1955 για το  διαμερισμα και τι θα κανω με την δηλ,. Ν651/77 για το οικοπεδο
Ευχαριστω

----------

